

Hilariously Bad Web Design - sutro
http://havenworks.com/

======
mlLK
Their JavaScript is y2k compatible...seriously, view the source for yourself.

    
    
        function y2k(number) { return (number < 1000) ? number + 1900 : number; }

------
projectileboy
My eyeballs just killed themselves, and now my soul aches.

------
nathanburke
wow. just wow.

------
GrandMasterBirt
I think everyone in the office just had a good laugh.

They are missing blinking bright vivid colors.

